# my newest addition



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

i got my first ever boy & hes's a dumbo! he's a blue berkshire i was told. his name is Jasper. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...der=flash_pro&success=1&failure=0&photo_order[0]=10151891457934529&waterfallStats[uploadTime]=4492&waterfallStats[uploadNumTotal]=1&waterfallStats[uploadBytes]=174523&waterfallStats[uploadBandwidth]=38.851959038290296&set=oa.667101313319803


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

sorry everyone the link doesnt work so i put picture in the album.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe he's so cute and yay you finally got a dumbo  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> Awe he's so cute and yay you finally got a dumbo
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was supposed to get his brother who was brown but someone scooped him up before I could get a ride. But it turned out even better. I saw them both in the picture & secretly wanted him. So the girl surprise texted me this morning asking if I wanted him & I'm like you bet I do. So he's home & my girls are going nuts lol. But keeping them apart. They settled down now so it's going great. I'm sooooooo happy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Thank you. & yes after all the time that I've been searching. Finally. It was ment to be. His name is Jasper. Continuing with the twilight theme lol. Such a sweet heart. I'm in love with him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw, is he social so far?


----------



## Deified Data (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome to the dumbo club!


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Laylicorn said:


> Aw, is he social so far?


Well he sniffs me without nipping , he then lets me scritch him. He will take food & treats from my hand & he responds to his name. He's 9 months old. But as soon as I go to pick him up he cries. So taking it slow its only day 2 so he's doing good he seems happy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Deified Data said:


> Welcome to the dumbo club!


Thank you. I'm so happy. Ever since I discovered rats I've wanted a dumbo. I was on all kinds of local sights looking only to be let down. I'm so very happy with him. Hes such a cutie. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I love all my girls said:


> Thank you. I'm so happy. Ever since I discovered rats I've wanted a dumbo. I was on all kinds of local sites looking only to be let down. I'm so very happy with him. Hes such a cutie.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyVelvet (Jul 28, 2012)

I love all my girls said:


> Thank you. I'm so happy. Ever since I discovered rats I've wanted a dumbo. I was on all kinds of local sights looking only to be let down. I'm so very happy with him. Hes such a cutie.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know how you feel there... and when I decided to breed my standard to my friends dumbo... I hoped for a litter... I got one. xD She is adorable... but not dumbo sadly. ^_^ Hand raised... and she is super sweet! 4wks currently. ^_^ Thinking around the year mark I might breed her to my other friends dumbo... I should get a dumbo then right? xD Love them all, but my luck... All the babies would still be standard (somehow...)


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

LadyVelvet said:


> I know how you feel there... and when I decided to breed my standard to my friends dumbo... I hoped for a litter... I got one. xD She is adorable... but not dumbo sadly. ^_^ Hand raised... and she is super sweet! 4wks currently. ^_^ Thinking around the year mark I might breed her to my other friends dumbo... I should get a dumbo then right? xD Love them all, but my luck... All the babies would still be standard (somehow...)


My disabled girl Renata is part dumbo as her mom is dumbo & father top earred. So it all depends on genes. I'd like to get a litter with him but now I don't know. I sorta took on someone else's rats as She's moving & can't keep them. I did a mistake of naming them now I'm attached so I don't think I can rehome them for her. She was selling them. I told her I was taking a boy off her called bear & my brother took 2 baby boys Emmett & Daman. The rest I'm not sure what I'm doing if I'm going to continue selling them for her or keep them but if I can them my fiance says I can't breed my dumbo because my house will be over run with rats lol. I think I'm addicted. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Laylicorn said:


> Aw, is he social so far?


He's scenting me so he must like me. First boy who's done that. I've held the other boys who just act like the girls all hyper. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

So still can't pick him up. He hissed at me for putting a cabin in the cage as he doesn't like it. My fiance picked him up & he started crying til he put him back. What should I do? He doesn't like my fiance at all not even scritching him. But he will let me. Hmmmm. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

He was coming out on to me & so I was petting him & encouraging him. So I decided to try to help him onto my shoulder & turned around grabbed my hand & bit down. Enough to draw blood. What should I do ? I'm gonna move him to another cage tomorrow. Should I use gloves & a towel to move him ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

He finally let me hold him today. He was scenting me so that's good. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I don't think that cage was right gor him. I switched cages & he's much happier. Enough to be held. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

I love all my girls said:


> I don't think that cage was right for him. I switched cages & he's much happier. Enough to be held.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

He had his first bath & got his nails trimmed. He's been less aggressive since. He's really coming along. I held him today with no problems even with the smell of the girls on me. He just smelled me & went on with his free range. No hissing or anything like he was before. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

